# Calcul cour cassation



## Decibel (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Première fois que je fais un calcul cour de cassation,  pouvez vous me dire si je ne me suis pas trompée : 
Contrat débuté le 29/06/22
Salaire brut 621.68
29h/semaine 
Année complète 
Absence du 11 au 23 juillet (2 semaines) 
621.68 - (621.68 : 123.15 x 58) = 328.88 brut à déduire. 
Je n ai pas pris en compte le 14 juillet férié...
Merci à celles qui prendront le temps de m aider


----------



## abassmat (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Combien d'heures fais-tu le vendredi ?


----------



## Decibel (26 Juillet 2022)

Je fais 7.15 h lundi,  mardi,  jeudi,  vendredi


----------



## Nounic (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Petite interrogation Decibel vous dites "Première fois que je fais un calcul cour de cassation" mais  si vous avez débuté votre contrat  le 29/06 vous auriez dû faire le CCC pour le mois de juin. Comment avez vous été payé ?


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

7 heures et 15 minutes = 7,25 heures pour les calculs 
J'ai bien peur que la mensualisation soit fausse


----------



## abassmat (26 Juillet 2022)

7h15 ça fait 7.25 donc
621.68 - ( 621.68 : 123.25X 58) = 292.55 à déduire


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

7,25 heures x 4 jours = 30 heures par semaine

30 heures x 52 semaines x 4,947€ brut / 12 = 643,11€ brut

Ta mensualisation est de 643,11€ et pas 621,68€


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Pour le ccc
Il y a en juillet 17 jours potentiels soit 123,25 heures 
Tu dois déduire 7 jours soit 50,75 heures


----------



## Decibel (26 Juillet 2022)

Je travaille de 9h30 à 16h45 4 jours/semaine ça fait bien 29h/semaine ?


----------



## Decibel (26 Juillet 2022)

Nounic pour juin j ai été payée au réel mais justement je ne veux plus faire ça. Le problème c'est que les parents de façon générale ne savent pas et comptent trop sur nous


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Oui tout à fait 
9h30 = 9,5 heures 
16h45 = 16,75 heures 
Donc 16,75- 9,5 = 7,25 heures par jour

7,25 heures x 4 jours = 29 heures 

Pour le ccc
621,68€ / 123,25 * 50,75 = 255,9858€  à déduire 
621,68€- 255,9858€ = 365,6941€ brut x 0,7812 = 285,68€ net


----------



## Decibel (26 Juillet 2022)

Merci c est plus clair.  Une dernière question  : dans les heures d absence je ne dois pas compter 58 h (14 juillet) ? Je n ai pas un mois d ancienneté


----------

